# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Murder

## Peter NJ

This is insane a Chef was murdered in the parking lot of Viceroy a few days ago shot to death. This is a big shiny  new resort only a few years old it would be like getting gunned down at ER on SBH. Very troubling for this island

----------


## amyb

Horrible. Indeed, this is bad news for Anguilla and its  travel industry.

----------


## JEK

Peter, looked this up on the net and it appears to has happened in 2012. Unless another chef at the Viceroy was killed.

----------


## andynap

New Jersey is not very up to date.  :cool:

----------


## Peter NJ

https://www.facebook.com/anguillagov...c_location=ufi

----------


## Peter NJ

I def remember another murder of a chef from Viceroy about 2 years ago but I think he was murdered at home this one is in the parking lot. I'm pretty sure this story is true

----------


## Peter NJ

This story is 100% legit sad to say

----------


## Peter NJ

http://721news.com/first-murder-case...illa-register/

----------


## stbartshopper

Is the story legit from 2012 or from 2016?

----------


## LindaP

Wow Peter, that is terrible ! I can't believe it happened at the Viceroy too......actually, when we were there a couple years ago, I didn't see any security ( except at the front gate) ....
That's very troubling .

----------

